# Highlight of 2012!



## jtomczak (Dec 26, 2012)

After she put up with me through two full hunting seasons, I asked my lady to marry me on Christmas eve.

I truly am a blessed man.


----------



## Lightnrod (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Hoss (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats.  That's definitely a highlight.

Hoss


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats!! Looks like you got you a good one,putting up with you hunting and all! Marriage is a great partnership as long as you keep partners in mind. Its work but my motto is this...As long as the husband treats the wife like a Queen and you both keep God in your marriage it will survive the worst storms. 

Good Luck to you both!!! Good looking bunch in the last pic!


----------



## jtomczak (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!  Good input bamaboy! Appreciate it.


----------



## FMBear (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats, Justin!!  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness and partnership!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats sir , looks like you gotya a beautiful woman to spend the rest of your life with. Just always give more than you take, and as said before , treat her like a queen , and respect her. Put God first and you will have a good marriage. I have followed this , and have been happy and married for 26 years so far. Congrats , Scott


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Stumper (Dec 30, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## jtomczak (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## smitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats !


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## cbaldwin (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats !!


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 4, 2013)

You are truly blessed Congratulations!
El


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 6, 2013)

Make sure the wedding date is not in deer season, I made that mistake along with wifes and 1 of my daughters birthdays during the rut every year,LOL! I asked my wife if we could get a divorce and remarry after turkey season, I will let your imagination go from there!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## jtomczak (Feb 8, 2013)

June 1st.  Nothing in season!


----------

